# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For Sale: Phrozen Sonic XL 4k + Cure box bundle

## kuon

I have a Phrozen Sonic XL 4k resin printer for sale.

In the bundle (non separable) for 2'000$:

- A Phrozen Sonic XL 4k printer, with about 10h of use
- A Wanhao boxman-1 cure box, with about 2h of use
- 2.5l of Prima Creator tough resin black (2 new bottle, one opened)

Everything in original packaging, with all accessories except for a pair of
disposable gloves. Pristine condition. You will also get a licence for the
Phrozen slicer (I used chitubox for my tests).

The printer was bought on september 2 2020 and repackaged on september 4.

New price was around 3'000$, and I am letting it go for 2'000$ + shipping.

The goods are dispatched from Switzerland, shipping is about 150$ for Europe,
and 250$ for Worldwide.

I will use UPS for shipping, but if you have a contract with another carrier, I
can use it if it can pickup from my location.

For payment, if the shipping address is a registered business, you can pay via
wire transfer after receiving the goods. If the shipping address is residential,
you can either pay to the carrier on delivery (50$ fee) or you can wire transfer
before shipping.

I am selling this printer because after doing a few prints, I realized resin
printing was not adapted for my needs. The printer is very good and produce very
nice results. While the printer quality is good, I would warn the buyer that the
printer fans are noisy, so be sure to have it installed in an appropriate place.
Also, depending on your country, the power cord will need to be changed.

There is NO WARRANTY from myself but the manufacturer warranty should still
apply (without guarantee).

----------


## kuon

Printer SOLD.

Thanks

----------


## spaces

The article you  have shared here very awesome. I really like and appreciated your work. I  read deeply your article, the points you have mentioned in this article are  useful http://nitro-nitf.sourceforge.net/wi...wakka=One2Step

----------

